# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) > سوال: درخواست معرفی یک کتاب خوب برای آموزش ADO.NET

## ali_vampire

سلام دوستان،میخواستم ببینم اگه امکانش هست یک کتاب خوب و کامل در مورد آموزش ADO.NET بهم معرفی کنید

----------


## r_khan

اغاز کار با ado.net 3.5 از انتشارات کیان رایانه

----------


## ali_vampire

> اغاز کار با ado.net 3.5 از انتشارات کیان رایانه


اسم نویسنده شم بگی ممنون میشم
میشه به عنوان یه کتاب خوب و مرجع روش حساب کرد؟
راستی میتونم تو نمایشگاه کتاب گیرش بیارم؟

----------


## r_khan

> اسم نویسنده شم بگی ممنون میشم
> میشه به عنوان یه کتاب خوب و مرجع روش حساب کرد؟
> راستی میتونم تو نمایشگاه کتاب گیرش بیارم؟


نویسنده: بیل هملتون 
مترجم:عبدالوهاب فخر یاسری
من این کتاب را پارسال از نمایشگاه گرفتم قیمتش  هم 20 تومن هست (یعنی بود)

----------


## ali_vampire

اره،امسال هم همون 20 تومن بود،خریدمش ولی خیلی قطور به نظر بیاد
امیدوارم به کار بیادش

----------

